# ATS



## PP Torres (9 Januar 2005)

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

ich bekam vor 2 Monaten auf einmal einen Anruf auf mein Handy, wo mir eine Frauenstimme um meine Adresse verlangt habe und ich die Serviceleistung von ATS beanspucht hätte. Ich war überrascht, da ich damit nix anfangen konnte! Nachdem ich ihr gesagt habe, das ich sie nicht beansprucht habe, sagte sie mir noch, das ich die Angelegenheit bitte die Servicenummer anzurufen hätte, verlangte sie jedoch um die Übermittlung meiner Adresse, damit ich es dann klären könne. Ich gab ihr meine Adresse und ein Tag später kam dann eine Rechnung in Höhe von 65,95€. Es folgten 2 weitere Briefe, wo darin jeweils Mahngebühren enthalten, erst auf 71,20 € was sich nun auf 76,55 € berappelt und gleichzeitig mit Inkassowarnung mir gedroht wird. 
Bislang habe ich, auf die Briefe nicht reagiert und sie somit ignoriert, da ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, das man nicht zahlen sollte.
Heute habe Strafanzeige gegen die ATS gestellt. Die Beamten, die es bearbeitet haben sagten, das dies nun zur Staatsanwaltschaft geht und ich dazu nochmal schriflich Stellung nehmen sollte in den nächsten Tagen. 

Meine Frage ist nun, gibts ähnliche Fälle, die bereits an dem Punkt angelangt sind (Inkassowarnung) wie bei mir? Wenn ja, kann mir jmd. sagen, was nun folgt,wie die weiteren eventuellen Schritte sind? Kam bei jmd. schon ein Gerichtsbescheid?
Wäre echt nett, wenn ein Erfahrungstausch stattfinden könnte. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
PP


----------



## technofreak (9 Januar 2005)

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7020

bitte nicht ständig neue Threads zum Thema ATS starten 
Thread geschlossen


----------

